# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قــــسم منتجات (iPmart Production)  Double USB-A to Single USB-B Pro Cable (With LED

## mohamed73

*Double  USB-A  to   single    USB-B  Pro   cable    (With  LED)*   *   double   USB A to B PRO   cable   allows to solve problems with low power  supply to your devices due USB power overload (500 mA). This great   cable    got   double    USB A installed that allows to connect your computer and  give extra  power to connected device. No more problems with power to  your GSM  devices with USB connection.*   * Normal USB A TO B   cable   usually used   single   USB A connect GSM boxes to  computer, will have power not enough problem because   single   USB port has  low power for BOX + SMART CARD + USB HOST + PHONE connected to the box  through RJ45.*   * This   cable   is the solution, because you use   double   USB ports from 2 computers, you will get   double   power and 5v voltage*

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي ...

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

